# 02 Pathy won't start; clicking sound w/o key



## salsarev (Sep 19, 2008)

Turned key this morning and nothing. Immediately tried it again and it started. The a/c blower was going full blast and could not be controlled by the fan switch. I turned the car off and tried to start it again - nothing. The battery is good. There is a ticking noise coming from the fuse box under the hood; the "horn" fuse is ticking. There is also a clicking sound somewhere else (I can't locate it). All this is with the key out of the ignition. Any ideas?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

so it's making these sounds all the time without the key in the ignition? Sounds like a wire came loose and grounded itself. Not sure of the actuality of this. Have you tried removing the horn relay/fuse? what about the ac fuse?


----------



## salsarev (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, the faint ticking sound is constant without the key in the ignition. Haven't tried removing any fuses. Battery ground is connected, battery cables are clean and tight. I'm clueless. Thanks for the reply


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like something shorted out. The clicking sound is like a relay. Open up the fuse box under the hood and see which relay it is. If it's for a non-vital system (like, A/C or horn or something) pull it out.

What happens when you try to start the Pathy? Does it turn over or not? Is there a fast clicking sound? Etc.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Feel the relays if one is stuck it will heat up. With the starting also check that the wire to starter solenoid is clean and tight and that the main earth to the body and all starter motor cables are clean and tight. Are the indicator lights{ for oil brakes battery etc } on the dash lighting as normal? If not check that the main engine fuse is ok.


----------



## salsarev (Sep 19, 2008)

pulsar86 said:


> Feel the relays if one is stuck it will heat up. With the starting also check that the wire to starter solenoid is clean and tight and that the main earth to the body and all starter motor cables are clean and tight. Are the indicator lights{ for oil brakes battery etc } on the dash lighting as normal? If not check that the main engine fuse is ok.


No lights, no electronics of any kind - nothing. There is a faint clicking sound coming from somewhere in the engine compartment all the time - without the key. There was a clicking sound coming from the horn relay but that has stopped. Thanks for the replies.


----------

